# Lich Lord Venethrax



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Got another model of my Cryx army done, Lich Lord Venethrax. Fantastic model that was extremely fun to paint. The base will be a marsh style base with lichen and water effects but will come later as I tend to do bases all at once.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

That model looks amazing and really well painted! I especially like how the green runes seem to glow. What game is this model from?


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

it's from Warmachine, done by privateer press.

Damn wraith, that's good. +rep just for the metals, let alone all the rest.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

That's a nice look for Venethrax there. I'm liking the contrast with the very dark metals and bright glow.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I was going to buy that guy! He looks awesome, I like the runes and copper. Great job!


----------



## nirvasch (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks like I'm a hell outdated at warmachine :/ Ehh
Great job - the only thing I would suggest is to add some more 'crispness' to the nethercite spots on the armour and the galive - like you know - hue.
I'm personally using VMC Fluo Yellow - gives almost a fluorescent look


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yep great work Wraith! loving the contrast of the glowing runes and what not to the dark and dirty appearance of the rest of the model. Well done!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice painting here WL, a couple of things which caught my attention. First i think the cloth should have been painted or highlighted differently i think it matches the armour too much and for me actually makes it look unfinished. The other thing is the edge highlighting on the weapon makes the entire model look odd for me. I would have left it the colour of the weapon's metal and just had the runes as the glow, would have made a much better impact. Saying these things i think this is a really well painted mini, nice to see you painting lots again dude


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> First i think the cloth should have been painted or highlighted differently i think it matches the armour too much and for me actually makes it look unfinished.


Truth be told it is meant to match quite closely as I am deliberately working with a very limited palette for these models. I am curious however as to what you would have done differently. 



> The other thing is the edge highlighting on the weapon makes the entire model look odd for me


I was originally thinking of just doing the blade edge itself in the glow as opposed to the entire thing. Think that would have been better? I know I had to do something with it as it looked incredibly unfinished without it.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow - super job, love the green glowing effect.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I think with the cloth i would have highlighted it to a slightly lighter colour perhaps, not much, but enough to distinguish the two. Maybe it's just the photos. The other thing about cloth etc, is i like to add some freehand work on it as that always helps make a nice impact on the model. 

As for the weapon for me it looks flat and then BAM there's that bright green, i think i would have tried almost an OSL effect on the mini. OSL Example - Clicky This is one of the best examples off the top of my head of how i would have attempted a glow on a weapon, Brett's done a pretty decent colour variation on the metal but the glow on the weapon, similar to your lava effect, but a bit more diffused lighting to give it a really luminous glow. 

I think putting the glow on the edges just looks wrong to me, if i was to put any sort of highlights it would only be on the upper facing surfaces from the light above or, i would have done it from the glow of the runes. I would use a different shade of grey/green to highlight the blade slightly and then add the OSL glow effect from the runes. But you gotta be happy with how your mini turns out, this is just my opinion  i know lots of people always disagree with my opinion.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Omg..... I can't believe I missed that...

I had actually intended to to the osl around the runes as well and when I went to the weapon ended up doing the edges instead as I forgot what I was doing entirely and had gotten too excited to finish the model :shok:

That will change shortly however although I will probably still leave a slight glowing line along the cutting edge of the blade.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i know i miss things all the time  even if it's right in front of me, but that's mostly cos im a bit strange  i think im just a bit more critical of your work cos you're my nemesis ! lol


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You think that _I_ am your nemesis?? :shok:

I am honoured by that to be honest as I quite firmly believe you are a better painter than I. Although it does make sense as you really go for the NMM style and I am all about the metallics lol.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Apples and oranges dude  you're much better at metallics than i am and i prefer my NMM


----------

